# Wanting to move to Dubai but wife has criminal conviction?



## 88gilly88 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have an interview for a dream job in Dubai and I have just remembered that my wife has a criminal conviction and was put on tag for 28 days for assault which was self defence but thats another story and she was unfortunately charged for it. I am looking at us all moving out there to live and see this as a great opportunity for us all as a family BUT......

Does anyone know if it is going to be a problem for us to go out there with this on her record?

Hopefully someone will be able to shed light on this for me and put my mind at rest?
Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As far as I am aware there would be no checks, but she may be asked about her past by an employer...

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What Elph says ^^^^^^^^

It's highly unlikely, providing she's not asking to work in the security services - maybe she could become a bouncer!!!!

Seriously though, don't worry, and just hope that she's not asked by a future employer (the visa people don't ask) or if she is that she can bend the truth!!!!


----------

